# Getting crayon off a chalkboard



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Ds decided to decorate the easel chalkboard with crayon. Looks great (he told me it's a ball that he drew), but any recommendations on how to remove the crayon from the surface?

TIA!


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I've used the Magic Eraser to get crayon off walls, cabinets, wooden doors, etc. I can't see why it wouldn't work on a chalkboard too. It's worth a try.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

goo gone or some sort of oil? i'd be worried about a magic eraser ruining the finish on the chalkboard.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd test the magic eraser first in a little corner or something and if it didn't muck up the chalkboard, it should work.

If that didn't work maybe try Simple Green? Again, I'd test it first though.


----------



## louloubean (Apr 25, 2006)

i've had great luck with an iron set on low, cover the crayon with paper towels, the crayon wax melts, and the paper towels suck it all up and off.

good luck!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We have the Ikea easel and when DS colors on the chalkboard, I just use a wet towel with some Dr. Bronner's soap (lavender) and wipe the whole thing down. It comes right off.

BTW, I like washing the chalkboard--it reminds me of my brown-noser days back in Catholic school


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
BTW, I like washing the chalkboard--it reminds me of my brown-noser days back in Catholic school









You crack me up...I was feeling the same way the first time I washed the board!


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

i've had great luck with an iron set on low, cover the crayon with paper towels, the crayon wax melts, and the paper towels suck it all up and off.
Hairdryer works too.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd try dissolving the crayon with rubbing alcohol (or vodka if you want a non-toxic alcohol instead). That shouldn't mess up the chalkboard finish.

I'd also talk to the child about "chalk on chalkboards, crayons on paper."


----------



## Owachi (Jan 15, 2007)

I bet Magic eraser would work, just don't let your children touch it because I've read it causes burns on some children.


----------

